# Je cherche comment creer mon application iPad.



## Killed (11 Janvier 2012)

Je cherche comment creer un application iPad, si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider, qu'il me le dise


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Janvier 2012)

Il faut s'inscrire au programme développeur d'apple (99), télécharger le kit de développement (dispo uniquement sur Mac il me semble, à moins que ça ait changé). Une fois ton application programmée, il faut la soumettre aux équipes de validations Apple pour pouvoir l'utiliser et la diffuser...


----------



## Le Mascou (21 Janvier 2012)

Il te faut obligatoirement un Mac, puis télécharges XCode sur le Mac App Store (gratuit).


----------

